# What brands of cat food is the best food to feed a hedgie?



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

What is the best brands of cat kibble to feed to a hedgie? Can you forum peoples list a bunch of cat kibble brands? Could you also please include the ingredients and price? Thanks.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

I, personally, use Blue Buffalo weight control cat food and Wellness weight control. I am really happy with the quality, and Thimble loves it! I buy two medium sized bags and mix them together (and i store half in an air tight container, and put half in my room (by his cage)-works wonderfully!

Blue Buff-
Price: $ 11.99-19.99
First 7 ingredients: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Salmon Meal, Whole Potatoes

Wellness-
Price: $ 12.99-33.99
First 7 ingredients: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, Ground Barley, Ground Rice, Whitefish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor

Good luck finding a good kibble!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

This should help.  http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kib ... oduce.html


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

